# Do Irish women dress badly?



## Ireland.1 (19 Jul 2012)

I'm know Donatella Versace and know very little about the fashion trade but are Irish women one of the worst dressed in Europe?

I was walking out of my local shop the other day when a rather large lady walked in front of me with the shortest of shorts I think I've ever seen.  Daisy Dukes wouldn't have a patch on these.  We are talking butt cheeks on partial show.

I am no prude but come on, this was bordering ridiclous.  

The PJ trend now seems to have esculated to towelling bath robes in public.  Still not the better of seeing that sight the other day either.


----------



## becky (19 Jul 2012)

Well Donnatella Versace is a horrid dresser.  

In the main, I don't think we're great.  I laugh when I hear a designer on the radio saying the irish are the most stylish in the world.  No we're not.

We wear too much fake tan, too much clothes from PACO, colours which don'r suit our skin tone.  Very few irish can carry off full on bright pinks and limes (you see these colours a lot at weddings against fake tan).

Before the PJ's for day wear, there was a lot of cheap fleece and tracksuit bottoms.

Flip flops with un manicured toes are another thing I see too much of .


----------



## The_Banker (19 Jul 2012)

Dress in what makes you comfortable not what people expect you to wear.


----------



## Guest105 (19 Jul 2012)

ireland.1 said:


> still not the better of seeing that sight the other day either.


 
:d


----------



## Leper (20 Jul 2012)

I believe our Irish women are among the best dressed people in the world.  Furthermore, they are the most attractive women in the world.  Sorry to sound sexist, but no others come near.


----------



## Newbie! (20 Jul 2012)

becky said:


> too much clothes from PACO, .......................
> 
> Flip flops with un manicured toes are another thing I see too much of .


 

the first part of this made me laugh, my mother LOVES Paco...never really got why.

the second part, I don't have a problem with. I wear sandles and flipflops all summer, I keep my feet neat and clean so I dont see why I have to keep them manicured too??? Im beginning to get paranoid about what people think of my poor feet though!


----------



## liaconn (20 Jul 2012)

Leper said:


> I believe our Irish women are among the best dressed people in the world. Furthermore, they are the most attractive women in the world. Sorry to sound sexist, but no others come near.


 
I think you need to go to Specsavers.

In fairness, I think Irish people have improved in recent years and younger Irish girls dress quite well. I hate this generic dead straight dyed blonde hair + loads of fake tan look though.

I don't think Summer brings out the best in us Irish women . Our pale white skin just don't suit very revealing clothes. Also why do so many overweight women wear leggings with short tops. It's a really horrible look.
I also hate it when you see young girls with huge legs teetering around in really short dresses. They look ridiculous.


----------



## mandelbrot (20 Jul 2012)

Leper said:


> Furthermore, they are the most attractive women in the world. Sorry to sound sexist, but no others come near.


 
You clearly weren't in Poland for the Euros! 

I'm pretty sure I came home with mild whiplash due to the amount of head-turning...


----------



## Firefly (20 Jul 2012)

liaconn said:


> I also hate it when you see young girls with huge legs teetering around in really short dresses. They look ridiculous.


 
I, ahem, totally agree


----------



## Knuttell (20 Jul 2012)

Irish wimmin the best dressed in the World?

You have got to be joking,Irish women like Irish men just do not come within an asses roar of most Europeans,look at the Italians but who cares we are not the worst dressed either (think Big Fat Gypsy Wedding)

As for Irish women being the most attractive?

Cant disagree...shur didn't I marry one


----------



## Sunny (20 Jul 2012)

Knuttell said:


> Irish wimmin the best dressed in the World?
> You have got to be joking,Irish women like Irish men just do not come within an asses roar of most Europeans,look at the Italians but who cares we are not the worst dressed either (think Big Fat Gypsy Wedding)
> 
> As for Irish women being the most attractive?
> ...


 
The Italians are fashionable but they are also sheep. They all wear exactly the same things. I lived in Milan for a while and I used to be able to tell what the men and women would turn up in on a night out. They could never guess what I would throw on! The fact that we Irish are as white as snow also works against us. We also have different body shapes. You could put an Irish person and an Italian in the same clothes and the Italian would nearly always look better.

As a man, I like the way the majority of Irish women dress.


----------



## Deiseblue (20 Jul 2012)

mandelbrot said:


> You clearly weren't in Poland for the Euros!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I came home with mild whiplash due to the amount of head-turning...



To be fair I think that Polish women were equally impressed with the cream of Irish manhood who travelled to the Euros !

Our little group certainly caught more than a few of of them looking at us as if they couldn't quite believe what they were seeing. 

Who knew that a combination of sandals , shorts , figure hugging polyester Irish jerseys topped off with a bright Orange fright wig could prove so attractive to central European female tastes ?

The downside however was that the women in question were either too shy or probably too much in awe of us to approach us - probably akin to women being afraid to approach Brad Pitt because they feel they have no chance - such a pity!


----------



## bazermc (20 Jul 2012)

Deiseblue are you sure you werent looking through your beer glasses?


----------



## BillK (20 Jul 2012)

I have to say, deiseblue, that I wish i had dreams like yours!


----------



## Delboy (20 Jul 2012)

the eastern european women over here all seem to be dressed like there gangsters wifes from the movies....tight jeans/dresses, high heels....at all hours of the day!!!
I tried, but my missus won't loose the flipflops and follow their lead.

I think the 'boom' led to a vast improvement in how Irish women dressed and looked after themselves. But I think eastern european women especially, seem to look after themselves much more as they get older/have kids etc IMO


----------



## Yachtie (20 Jul 2012)

I am not sure about Irish women being the worst dressers BUT a lot of them seem to have absolutely no interest in properly looking after themselves or making the best of themselves. What I mean by that is keeping reasonably fit and dressing for their age and shape. I agree that it's ridiculous (I'd say nearly disgusting) to see an overweight woman in tiny shorts, very short and tight dress / skirt or leggings. It just doesn't suit them and they'd look ten times better, despite being overweight, in something more suitable for their shape. At least now there are loads of stores which cater to this demographic and offer affordable yet fashionable clothes. 

I also don't think I've seem more severely overweight women of all ages anywhere else. Let me make it clear that if anything I could do with about ten pounds less myself. However, as a woman with 10Lb to lose who just tipped to the wrong side of 30 and one child, I don't think that leggings or a micro-dress (or any other 100% cheap and shiny polyester) are appropriate clothes for me. Instead, there are millions of well fitting jeans, dresses, tops, cardigans, etc... out there and they are not un-affordable.


----------



## becky (21 Jul 2012)

Newbie! said:


> the first part of this made me laugh, my mother LOVES Paco...never really got why.
> 
> the second part, I don't have a problem with. I wear sandles and flipflops all summer, I keep my feet neat aned clean so I dont see why I have to keep them manicured too??? Im beginning to get paranoid about what people think of my poor feet though!



I don't mind flip flops but do you wear them to work?

I'll settle for clean, but what I see is 3/4 length trousers and plastic flip flops with chipped nail polish.

I'm no jackie kennedy but when I leave the house I wear/not wear certain stuff.


----------



## becky (21 Jul 2012)

Newbie! said:


> the first part of this made me laugh, my mother LOVES Paco...never really got why.
> 
> the second part, I don't have a problem with. I wear sandles and flipflops all summer, I keep my feet neat and clean so I dont see why I have to keep them manicured too??? Im beginning to get paranoid about what people think of my poor feet though!



My mother just loves Basler and while I don't have a problem with that, I would die roaring. before I'd wear it.


----------



## AgathaC (21 Jul 2012)

Deiseblue said:


> To be fair I think that Polish women were equally impressed with the cream of Irish manhood who travelled to the Euros !
> 
> Our little group certainly caught more than a few of of them looking at us as if they couldn't quite believe what they were seeing.
> 
> ...


 Post of the week!!


----------



## Leper (22 Jul 2012)

Well Déise, I needed some cheering up. You cheered me up. Good on Ya!


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2012)

Great post Deise.


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2012)

Irish women don't dress well but either do Irish men. Some do but most don't. We are not a stylish race. At least the boom improved the gene pool, at least we have that.


----------



## blueband (22 Jul 2012)

Leper said:


> I believe our Irish women are among the best dressed people in the world. Furthermore, they are the most attractive women in the world. Sorry to sound sexist, but no others come near.


vision express in liffey valley are doing a speical offer this week!
check out the eastern europeans and then tell me irish wemen good good looking.


----------



## becky (22 Jul 2012)

Purple said:


> Irish women don't dress well but either do Irish men. Some do but most don't. We are not a stylish race. At least the boom improved the gene pool, at least we have that.



First I heard that the boom improved the gene pool, link?

I agree with the rest.  That said I believe the Irish have improved in the style stakes but we have a bit to go.


----------



## Purple (23 Jul 2012)

becky said:


> First I heard that the boom improved the gene pool, link?
> 
> I agree with the rest.  That said I believe the Irish have improved in the style stakes but we have a bit to go.



The boom gave us an influx of Eastern Europeans. More genetic diversity. That's a good thing. (I will resist the urge to suggest that Polish women are better looking than Irish women ).


----------



## Alwyn (23 Jul 2012)

As regards to Irish women dressing badly, I would have to agree.  Have done a bit of travelling in my time and I thought the New Yorkers were best dressed.

The night clothes in public craze is embarrasing.


----------



## liaconn (23 Jul 2012)

Boomtobust said:


> As regards to Irish women dressing badly, I would have to agree. Have done a bit of travelling in my time and I thought the New Yorkers were best dressed.
> 
> *The night clothes in public craze is embarrasing*.


 
I agree, but it's not really an overall craze. It's just a skangery fad really.

Anyone else think maxi dresses are not a great look. When you see pictures of the 70s people seemed to wear them with a bohemian type vibe. This time around they just seem to have a 'slave to fashion' look. 
Apologies if I'm offending anyone. It's just a look I don't really get.


----------



## Alwyn (24 Jul 2012)

Yes, the maxi dresses are dreadful, always remind me of roma gypsies.  The short shorts look is another pet hate of mine.  Irish women haven't the shapely legs to pull this look off.


----------



## Ceepee (24 Jul 2012)

Unlike most other posters, I think that young Irish women dress particularly well.  Most of my babysitters are better dressed than me.  When I was starting out working in my early 20s, I had not a clue how to dress appropriately for work, and now I admire all the young women seem to 'get it.'   

I was having lunch on my own yesterday, and seated at the next table was a young women amongst older colleagues.  Over the course of their conversation (which I half-listened in to), I learned that she was in 2nd year in college, and was doing some unpaid work experience.  She was impeccably groomed, beautifully and discreetly dressed, and she carried herself with modesty and confidence.

Most offices I go in to, the women are smartly dressed, nicely made up, and have neat tidy hair.  Offices with dress codes always bring the standard up.  In other offices, I have seen unshaven young(ish) men in slogan t-shirts, slurping cornflakes at their desks, with their trousers hanging down.  I think _generally _women make more of an effort.


----------



## Kine (24 Jul 2012)

Women tend to dress better when the sun comes out


----------



## liaconn (24 Jul 2012)

Kine said:


> Women tend to dress better when the sun comes out


 
I would have said the opposite. I think Irish women dress a lot better in Winter. In Summer you see an awful lot of people wearing clothes that just don't suit their shape or colouring. We're much better at getting it right in Winter (or else we just look much better covered up!)


----------



## becky (24 Jul 2012)

Boomtobust said:


> Yes, the maxi dresses are dreadful, always remind me of roma gypsies.  The short shorts look is another pet hate of mine.  Irish women haven't the shapely legs to pull this look off.



Ha Ha, I wear a maxi and people always admire it when I wear it  - they can't all be telling lies, can they. I tried on about 50 before I found one I like.  The length, amount of material, type of material is key. Can only be worn on dry days so only twice this year.

I have a pair of city shorts so not too short.  Again people say they are nice and I believe them.  

Hate the PJ's in the day time - lot of it here in Limerick.


----------



## Betsy Og (24 Jul 2012)

I thnk Kine meant easier to leer at  (and whats wrong with that m'lord)


----------



## Kine (25 Jul 2012)

Betsy Og said:


> I thnk Kine meant easier to leer at (and whats wrong with that m'lord)


 
Guilty as charged!

Sungalsses? Check.
Hot sunny day? Check

Commence leering


----------



## alaskaonline (30 Jul 2012)

I don't think it's necessarily what Irish women wear but how they wear it. The main problem is that people get their sizes totally wrong. While an outfit in a correct size for example size 14 would look very good on a size 14 woman, it looks hideous in size 10 on her. Seen too many people wearing too small clothes.


----------

